# where to get Dwarf hairgrass(elocharis acicularis)?



## Quintin117 (Oct 19, 2008)

I was thinking of getting some dwarf hairgrass online, since it isn't sold anywhere near me, for a cheap price and good quality of plant. No rush though on answering, I don't plan on getting some right away, but in the near future(maybe). Anyone know any good sites?


----------



## oblongshrimp (Sep 3, 2008)

plantedtank.net or aquaticplantcentral.com

They are forums like this one with a very good shop and swap area. You should easily be able to find what you are looking for there.


----------



## Delthane (Sep 2, 2008)

Another favorite of people on the forum (myself included now) is http://www.bayleesfishees.com/store/ He will give you an awesome deal, very nice guy too. I just got plants from him and they were better than I had hoped


----------



## Quintin117 (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks, the plant selections are amazing, and cheap!


----------

